# Amboyna Burr Jr.Gent - New favourite wood!!



## philb (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi,

My first attempt at Amboyna, have seen people raving about it on here so thought I'd give it a go! Have to say its right up there with my favourites like Bocote and Mallee now!

Wood was purchased from WolfDancer, and this was a freebie in the envelope, excellent quality! 
Finish is CA and photos are taken outside in natural light, Mark Ligget style! 
(Thanks for the advice Mark, took a bit of adjusting but much better than indoors, colours and reflections are much crisper!)

Cheers, PHIL


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jun 22, 2009)

Man, that finish is just ridiculous.  You did that with CA?  Superb pen.


----------



## broitblat (Jun 22, 2009)

Very nice piece of Amboyna turned into an elegant pen -- very sweet!

You got some great figure in that blank, but your turning and finish really bring it out.

  -Barry


----------



## stolicky (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice pen and good pics.


----------



## BLLEHMAN (Jun 22, 2009)

That's a good looking pen. Great finish!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 22, 2009)

Beautiful work, Phil!!


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 22, 2009)

Very sharp!


----------



## mcomeau (Jun 22, 2009)

Amboyna is my most favorite wood to turn!  I also like the smell.  I am very fond of sapwood/amboyna combo.  Adds a lot of character, not that amboyna doesn't have enough on its own.

Great job!!

Matt


----------



## JohnU (Jun 22, 2009)

Beautiful!  Nice shape and finish.  I love the look and smell of Amboyna!


----------



## Stick Rounder (Jun 22, 2009)

That is a beautiful pen.  Very nice finish.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jun 22, 2009)

Very nice work, I just love that AB


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 22, 2009)

Wowzer, one beautiful pen for shizzle. Great photo, Mark taught you well!!


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jun 22, 2009)

Awesome all around. The photo really shows the quality!


----------



## johnnycnc (Jun 22, 2009)

Phil, it is indeed hard to beat a good stick of Amboyna.
And you very sucessfully proved that!


----------



## TurnaPen (Jun 22, 2009)

Good work, lovely finish, and that wood never ceases to amaze me. Amos


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 22, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## artme (Jun 22, 2009)

Very Classy indeed sire!!!


----------



## CSue (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow!  What a beauty!


----------



## pensmyth (Jun 23, 2009)

I love Amboyna Burl especially the two tone with the sap wood. I've had really good luck using CA as my finish too. Really makes the detail pop. Awesome job on the pen!
Andy


----------



## mrburls (Jun 23, 2009)

Stunning pen Phil. Amboyna burl is among my favorite burls also. You sure did a fine job on the finish and fantastic photos. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## mickr (Jun 23, 2009)

exquisite!


----------



## desertyellow (Jun 23, 2009)

I can see why it would be your new favorite.


----------



## philb (Jun 23, 2009)

Cheers guys,

Was going to sell this one, but the more I look at it in the display its getting more of a keeper! Thing is Im getting more keepers than sellers!

PHIL


----------



## skiprat (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow Phil, that looks great. :biggrin:


----------



## YORKGUM (Jun 23, 2009)

Very classical. Beautiful job.


----------



## philb (Jun 25, 2009)

Well looks like it wont be a keeper after all, as I just sold it!

Only been in the window a day! Gonna have to do some more of this Amboyna!

Thanks for the comments! PHIL


----------



## texasfootball21 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow, great looking pen. Your fit and finish is great. 

Like Mark, your pictures are superb. I was wondering if you could explain how you are getting such a great picture. I had problems with shadows and a few other issues last time I tried. Also, what are you using for your background? It looks awesome!

Awesome pen and awesome picture. Well done!


----------



## bitshird (Jun 25, 2009)

Phil, It's easy to have Amboyna as one of your favorite pens, yours looks exquisite. I like it a bit my self.


----------



## Ligget (Jun 27, 2009)

Excellent pen Phil, great finish and picture!


----------



## mdburn_em (Jun 27, 2009)

Phil,

Very Nice pen.  Finish looks wonderful and photography looks good as well.

Side note.  I seem to recall seeing your name associated with CA questions.  You certainly worked it out.  Congratulations.


----------



## philb (Jun 27, 2009)

mdburn_em said:


> Phil,
> 
> Very Nice pen.  Finish looks wonderful and photography looks good as well.
> 
> Side note.  I seem to recall seeing your name associated with CA questions.  You certainly worked it out.  Congratulations.



HI,

Yeh had a few issues to start with! Mainly due to bushings sticking and bad application! Going ok at the moment though, actually much better since I cut out the BLO!
Cheers,
PHIL


----------



## VisExp (Jun 28, 2009)

Phil, the pen looks beautiful and congrats on the sale.  It seems you can't go wrong with amboyna, it's a beautiful looking wood and a real pleasure to work with.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jun 28, 2009)

Beautiful pen, amazing finish!


----------



## hunter-27 (Jun 28, 2009)

nice, very nice


----------

